# Plant ID from Petco Assorted Plants



## Malalol (Jan 4, 2012)

I had bought to plants in the meantime because I couldn't find any beginner plants yet so I did expect them to start dying 

1st one, the one in the foreground has some pretty big round leaves. But a few stems/leaves are already browning 2-3 days later.
2nd picture, the clusters were very pink- now brownish!
3rd, seems to be doing the best so far but it is getting paler. In the back is Rotala indica (the only plant that was labeled!) and did okay for a while- it got its pink leaves back but now it is dying again.

Looking for an ID to see if I should either up the light wattage or add supplements to the water asap. For size ref, they are in a 5g.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first is _Bacopa caroliniana_ (I'm sure), the second, _Rotala rotundifolia_ (a guess). These two will grow submersed.

The third is mondo grass, which is not an aquatic plant and will die under water. Plant it out in your backyard under a tree. It is a good shade plant.


----------

